# cpige problem



## sniper007 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi!

When i try to start cpige software the following message appear:


```
abuse@fbsd1 ~/metro [21:01:01] $ cpige -c ./cpige.conf
Reading config file: ./cpige.conf
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
abuse@fbsd1 ~/metro [21:01:20] $
```

cpige.conf file is default only *url *and *savedirectory* are different.


----------



## Lowell (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you looked at PR 123570?


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for link, I changed config file and now seems the program works but do not create mp3 file anymore.

When i start program:


```
abuse@fbsd1 ~/metro [13:36:42] $ cpige -c ./cpige.conf
Reading config file: ./cpige.conf
Setting timetostop: 1800
abuse@fbsd1 ~/metro [13:40:05] $ cPige launched in background. pid: 46925
```

this is from log file:


```
[13:40:05] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: cpige.c][Line: 208] Sucessfully opened /usr/home/abuse/metro/
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 99] Entring Server_connect
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 103] Servername:  something
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 104] Port: something
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 129] Socket Creation Sucessful.
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 130] Connection in progress...
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 138] Connected.
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: mynet.c][Line: 64] Time spent to reconnect: 0 seconds, 0 tentatives.
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: icy.c][Line: 150] Using metaint: 32768
[13:40:10] [DEBUG PRIO 3][File: cpige.c][Line: 251] Using extension: mp3
```

I also checked shoutcast server if cpige establish connection and yes it is. 
So i suspect my fbsd version 6.4 stable because this bug PR 123570 and solution refer to  *Release:	FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE i386*


----------

